

Social icons in CSS3  - nikeshhayaran
http://www.nikesh.me/blog/2010/04/social-icons-in-css3/

======
alextgordon
I don't understand this trend of making images in CSS3. Isn't that what SVG is
for?

~~~
techiferous
I'm guessing it's done as an experiment and proof-of-concept instead of being
offered as a best practice.

~~~
nikeshhayaran
yes it is done as an experiment but don't you think by using CSS3 ... you
don’t have to regenerate images every time you change the text, pages will
load much faster because you don’t have to download separate images . i can
say by css3 in some portion we can replace the images.

~~~
techiferous
The browser has to render the CSS, which takes a non-zero amount of time. It's
possible that the browser rendering time of some (very) complex CSS could
surpass the time to fetch an image over the network and render that.

------
phoboslab
Putting these small images together into one file is a good way to speed up
the load times of the page.

However, I think the the CSS file would have been smaller with the icons as
PNGs in a data URI or by using a single CSS-Sprite. You wouldn't be able to
scale the icons, though.

~~~
nikeshhayaran
CSS-Sprite is one way to speed up the load time but even though this css file
is still much smaller than the size of images used in CSS-Sprite. And on the
other hand the programmer could change icon property(like gradient , radius
etc) very easily.

------
der_ketzer
Maybe a nice photoshop plugin would be a converter for images (small images,
icon like) to css (like adobe with flash to ipod)

------
theone
Nice ... may be later on some work of photoshop guys will come on to Web
Developers

